

AT&T: no one can stop our "paid prioritization" - ukdm
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/10/att-no-one-can-stop-our-paid-prioritization.ars

======
ilkhd2
USA the country who invented Internet, and the one to lose it first. How sad.

